# Scrape installed packages



## ryuuji (Dec 18, 2018)

Is there a way to get a list of the packages installed ? post-install of base freebsd of course ... So I can save it in a text file to copy-paste in case of system failure. Can not remember every package ...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2018)

ryuuji said:


> Is there a way to get a list of the packages installed


pkg-info(8), pkg-version(8)



ryuuji said:


> So I can save it in a text file to copy-paste in case of system failure. Can not remember every package ...


You typically don't want to install _every_ package by hand. If you do pkg-autoremove(8) will not work as expected (no package will be installed 'automatically'). You only want the so-called 'leaf' packages. Everything else is installed as a dependency. There's a convenient alias for that: `pkg leaf`.


----------



## ryuuji (Dec 18, 2018)

But of course  ... have to read more
Thanks!


----------

